# Druckmessung und thermische Hysterese



## PeterEF (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich kämpfe hier mit der Empfindlichkeit eines Druckmeßumformers (dTrans p33) gegenüber Änderungen der Umgebungstemperatur.
Temperatureinfluß laut Datenblatt:



> 0,03%/K vom Meßbereichsendwert


 
Dieser Einfluß ist also da aber der Meßfehler ist weit größer. Nun steht im Datenblatt auch:



> Thermische Hysterese +/-1% vom Meßbereichsendwert.


 
Unter thermischer Hysterese habe ich bisher immer physikalische Effekte bei Phasenübergängen
fest<->flüssig<->gasförmig verstanden, im Zusammenhang mit dem Drucksensor habe ich kein Verständnis dafür.

(Die Hotline des Herstellers übrigens auch (noch) nicht).

Hat jemand anders vielleicht mehr Ahnung?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo Peter,

http://www.elektroniknet.de/index.php?id=show_php&k=t&rowid=34185



> (temperature hyteresis, thermal hyteresis) Auch: Temperaturhysterese. Hysterese, von dem man dann spricht, wenn ein Material, Bauteil, Gerät etc. einen thermischen Zyklus (evtl. mehrfach) durchlaufen hat und sich infolgedessen ein oder mehrere Parameter vorübergehend oder permanent geändert hat/haben. Der thermische Zyklus kann sich als Anhebung/Senkung der Temperatur und anschließende Rückkehr zur Ausgangstemperatur verstehen oder als Abfolge beider Auslenkungen. Für das Ausmaß der T. können Amplitude der Anhebung/Senkung, Dauer der Anhebung/Senkung, Abfolge der Anhebung/Senkung und die Zahl der Zyklen maßgeblich sein.


Ich vermute, gemeint ist ein Meßfehler der bei einem Temperaturwechsel vorübergehend auftreten kann. Die andere Angabe (0,03%/K) ist hingegen ein bleibender, temperaturabhängiger Meßfehler.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## PeterEF (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

so ähnlich haben wir auch versucht uns das zu erklären, allerdings ist er Meßfehler beim Temperaturwechsel nicht nur vorrübergehend

1.Abhilfe: die Tür des Verdichterraums bleibt immer zu, wird aber wohl keine Dauerlösung werden....


----------

